# ::: برنامج عملاق التصميم Staad Pro v8i ..



## shwan (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
اخوانى الاعزاء فى الهندسة باشكل عام و فى الهندسة المدنية باشكل خاص
اليوم اريد تعطيكم رابط البرنامج العملاق تصميم فى نسخته الاخير
البرنامج Staad Pro v8i
*












فى الحقية هو برنامج الاول فى تصميم الهياكل الهندسية
و مرفق معه ايضا عملاق تصميم Staad FOUNDATION
النسخة الاخيرة لتصميم كل انواع اساس البناء.


 The new release of STAAD.Pro includes ten features added to STAAD.Pro 2007 and over 90 updates. The new features include updates to the graphical user interface (GUI), a new analysis method as defined by the AISC, known as direct analysis, and additional steel and concrete design options.

الان تفضل مع روابط التحميل على رابيد شير
موزع على ستة روابط



























الباسورد لفك الضغط

password = trt_mrt

Install license tools, then install STAAD.Pro
Replace “C:\Program Files\Common Files\Bentley Shared\IEG\IEGLCS\Bentley.liclib.dll” with supplied one.
Click staad.reg to update your registry.​​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## shwan (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*طلب*

الى الاشراف القسم
السلام عليكم
الملفات البرنامج يحتوى على الباسورد فك الضغط

ها هو الباسوري
password = trt_mrt
لو ممكن 
اضافة الباسورد للموضوع​


----------



## M i D O (13 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا كتير..... بس يا ريت لو حدا يحمل على موقع تاني ... لأنو الرابيد مو شغال عنا ... 
4shared is a good choice


----------



## magry (14 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## لؤي الماحي (14 ديسمبر 2009)

جزيت خيراً وزوجت بكراً ... شكراً كتير ليك


----------



## essam-elkady (14 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا - مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (14 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## م محسن (14 ديسمبر 2009)

باااارك الله فيكم جميعا

اذا امكن تحميلة على موقع اخر مثل 4shared

لم اتمكن من تحميلة من الرابيد

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## shwan (28 ديسمبر 2009)

* باااارك الله فيكم جميعا

اذا امكن تحميلة على موقع اخر مثل 4shared

لم اتمكن من تحميلة من الرابيد

تحياتي للجميع*​


يا اخوان موع رابيد شير يعمل بشكل جيد وحاليا هو واحد من ماقع تحميل بشكل سهل
لو تريدون تحميل البرنامج بدون انتضار يمكنون تحميل برنامج بالكامل 
بواسطة موقع
www.rapid8.com
افتح الموقع 
وانسخ الرابط فى مكان add link here
وبعدها انقر على داونلؤدdownload
وبعدها انتضر بضعة الثوانى حتى يضهر كلمةdownload begenow اضغط عليه
وبعدها يبدء بتحميل كعضو بريميوم وباقصى السرعة

لازم يستخدمون برنامج idm


----------



## shwan (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*جواب*

* يا اخوان موقع رابيد شير يعمل بشكل جيد وحاليا هو واحد من مواقع تحميل بشكل سهل*
* لو تريدون تحميل البرنامج بدون انتضار يمكنون تحميل برنامج بالكامل *
* بواسطة موقع*
* www.rapid8.com*
* افتح الموقع *
* وانسخ الرابط فى مكان add link here*
* وبعدها انقر على داونلؤدdownload*
* وبعدها انتضر بضعة الثوانى حتى يضهر كلمةdownload begenow اضغط عليه*
* وبعدها يبدء بتحميل كعضو بريميوم وباقصى السرعة*

* لازم يستخدمون برنامج idm* ​


----------



## رمزي2009 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

هل هذا الاصدار 2008


----------



## داريه (30 ديسمبر 2009)

where will i find the staad.reg file 
plz help


----------



## nigm2009 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا
اريد الباسورد لفك الضغط
*


----------



## محمد 977 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*مشكووووووووووور*

مشكوووووووووووووووور
الف الف شكر من صميم القلب


----------



## محمد 977 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*مشكوووووووووووووور*

مشكوووووووووووووور
الف الف شكر من صميم القلب 
تسلم الأيادي 
أتمنى إضافة ملفات إضافية للشرح و الأمثلة


----------



## salim salim (30 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور على البرنامج القيم


----------



## إبراهيم كف (30 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته . لو سمحتم ياإخوانى كيف أحمل الروابط على الـ rapid share
برجاء الرد وشكراااااااا


----------



## ابراهيم الصبري (25 مارس 2010)

نرجو منكم طريقة التحميل لو سمحتوا


----------



## TAREK AMIN 1972 (2 أبريل 2010)

Dear Eng. Shwan,
first of all thank you very much for you effort.
i downloaded Staad Pro V8 and installed but when i started the design by the british standard (BS5950-2000) it gave me an error and mentioned that the design is not available because it is copy write.
Did i make something wrong? or there is somethin i should do to overcome this problem.
salam
Tarek


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (2 أبريل 2010)

حد يساعدنى فى ايجاد ملفات تعليم لبرنامج staad pro foundation
انا سمعت من مهندس صاحبى انى البرنامج دة متخصص فى الاساسات واكثر من رائع
برجاء الافادة من الاخوة الكرام


----------



## TAREK AMIN 1972 (3 أبريل 2010)

Dear All,
is there anyone who tried to design with Staad pro program that downloaded from here ?
I couldn't.
if there anyone who managed to do so please contact me and tell what have you done.
regards,
Tarek


----------



## رمزي2009 (3 أبريل 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك بس لو اي حد عندو البرنامج الرجاء تحميلو علي الموقع 4shared


----------



## engineer.medo43 (4 أبريل 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## بن مدخول (27 أبريل 2010)

مشكور يعطيك الف عافية وما قصرت


----------



## محمد 977 (27 أبريل 2010)

*مشكووووووووور من صميم القلب*

مشكووووووووور من صميم القلب 
الف الف الف شكر 
تسلم الأيادي
مشكووووووووور من صميم القلب 
الف الف الف شكر 
تسلم الأيادي


----------



## محمد 977 (7 يوليو 2010)

*مشكوووووووووووووور*

مشكوووووووووووووور 
الف الف الف شكر من صميم القلب 
تسلم الأيادي من صميم القلب 
مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## يونس الدايمي (7 يوليو 2010)

*السلام عليكم

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً على عرضك هذا :75:*​


----------



## shwan (16 يوليو 2010)

tarek amin 1972 قال:


> dear eng. Shwan,
> first of all thank you very much for you effort.
> I downloaded staad pro v8 and installed but when i started the design by the british standard (bs5950-2000) it gave me an error and mentioned that the design is not available because it is copy write.
> Did i make something wrong? Or there is somethin i should do to overcome this problem.
> ...


-----------------------------------------------------
soory my brother
im using the asi code for design
u can find this file in other version of stadd
and later add the file in to the true path
of your version


----------



## shwan (16 يوليو 2010)

THIS IS THE LINK OF PROGRAM
ON DEPOSITEFILE

http://rapidshare.com/files/217511190/V8i.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/217499996/V8i.part2.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/217488184/V8i.part3.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/217475478/V8i.part4.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/217462704/V8i.part5.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/217449493/V8i.part6.rar


----------



## shwan (16 يوليو 2010)

TAREK AMIN 1972 قال:


> Dear All,
> is there anyone who tried to design with Staad pro program that downloaded from here ?
> I couldn't.
> if there anyone who managed to do so please contact me and tell what have you done.
> ...


---------------------------------------------
THIS LINK IT CONTAIN THE ALL VERSIONS OF STADD PRO
http://www.filecrop.com/Bentley-STAAD-Pro-V8i.html


----------



## shwan (16 يوليو 2010)

THIS IS THE ONE LINK FOR DOWNLOAD STADDPRO V8I

http://www.filestube.com/c12198c5eb517e6703ea/go.html


----------



## LeValet (16 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على المجهود المميز

ولكن

كل المحاولات فشلت لتحميل البرنامج على الويندوز سفن

تحميل البنتلي في البداية
ثم تحميل ستاد
في نهاية التحميل رسالة أنه يجب تحميل البنتلي أولا
رغم أنه محمل

من عنده حل للمشكلة ؟ ؟ ؟
لكم جميعا الشكر​


----------



## shwan (16 يوليو 2010)

*سلام عليكم اخى الكريم*



levalet قال:


> شكرا على المجهود المميز
> 
> ولكن
> 
> ...



بعد قليل انزل الموضوع الذى فيه نسخة نهائية لبرنامج ستاد برو لويندوز سيفن


----------



## اسير القدر (16 يوليو 2010)

جاري التحميل وشكرا


----------



## shwan (16 يوليو 2010)

اسير القدر قال:


> جاري التحميل وشكرا


انا فى خدمتكم يا اخوان


----------



## LeValet (18 يوليو 2010)

مع جزيل الشكر
وفي الانتظار
جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## LeValet (25 يوليو 2010)

بحمد الله وجدت الحل

قبل إعداد البنتلي
النقر على ملف setup.exe باليمين
اختيار properties في الأسفل
اختيار التبويب compatibility في الأعلى
في compatibility mode اختيار windows vista (لن تجد ويندوز سفن)
تفعيل الخانة التي بالأسفل run as an administrator بوضع العلامة
تشغيل ملف الـ setup.exe لإعداد البنتلي

قبل إعداد برنامح ستاد
النقر على ملف setup.exe باليمين
تكرار نفس خطوات البنتلي ثم
تشغيل ملف الـ setup.exe لإعداد برنامج ستاد

بعد الانتهاء تتبع الخطوتين الأخيرتين المبينتين في ملف التكست وهما:
Replace "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Bentley Shared\IEG\IEGLCS\Bentley.liclib.dll" with supplied one.
Click staad.reg to update your registry.

جربت الخطوات المذكورة على ويندوز سفن ونجحت والحمد لله​


----------



## محمد 977 (26 يوليو 2010)

*مشكووووووووووور من صميم القلب*

مشكووووووووووور من صميم القلب 
الف الف شكر 
تسلم الايادي
مشكووووووووووور من صميم القلب 
الف الف شكر 
تسلم الايادي


----------



## محمد 977 (26 يوليو 2010)

*مشكووووووووووور من صميم القلب*

مشكووووووووووور من صميم القلب 
الف الف شكر 
تسلم الايادي
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكووووووووووور من صميم القلب 
الف الف شكر 
تسلم الايادي


----------



## doha_4all (6 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عصام فهد (6 أكتوبر 2010)

*استفسار هام عن Staad Pro*

When we use elements as stiffners welded between H -Beam flanges from inside, Staad pro couldn't understand that these stiffners are in rigid join with the beam , so the calculations show beam stresses only.
How we can solve this problem and let Staad understand the connection between the beam and its stifnerrs?​


----------



## mohammad_49 (21 يناير 2011)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mannshi (2 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## future_survivor (31 مايو 2011)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## المهند70 (10 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## boushy (15 أغسطس 2011)

levalet قال:


> بحمد الله وجدت الحل
> 
> قبل إعداد البنتلي
> النقر على ملف setup.exe باليمين
> ...


طبقت كل مازكرته بالحرف الواحد ولاجديد 
ياربي ايه المشكلة
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## Mahmoud ElMorshadi (15 أغسطس 2011)

يا جماعه انا نزلت اكتر من خمس نسخ وبسطب بطريقه صح وفى الاخر مش بيشتغل بيجيبلى خطا عند التشغيل مع العلم بانى ويندوز سيفين افيدونى


----------



## بلال الصباري (16 أغسطس 2011)

تحمل معي ولكن يعطني وقت 15 يوم فقط فيا ريت من عنده حل لهذه المشكله يفيدنا وجزاه الله عنا خير الجز


----------



## المهند70 (20 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووورررررررررررررررر


----------



## المهند70 (20 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووررررررررررررر


----------



## ahmed nabil1987 (20 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## nasser1957 (4 أكتوبر 2011)

thank you very much and highly appreciated


----------



## KOOOTI (10 أكتوبر 2011)

tdk hgv,hf'


----------



## alsare15 (28 فبراير 2012)

تشكراااااااااااااااااااااتنا يا حلوين


----------



## مصطفى خالد1 (28 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فى اسهاماتكم


----------



## طالبة ECE (28 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير.....


----------



## فنون هندسية (28 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## reem220 (18 مايو 2012)

طبقت نفس الخطوات وبيديني 15 يوم فقط ايه المشكلة ... الكراك مش شغال ولا في شي خطأ؟؟


----------



## أبو سلمان الكندي (18 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم شباب
الغريب يا شباب في الموضوع اني فعلا حاولت انصب البرنامج على جهاز Windows 7 واضطررت اني اشتري كمبيوتر جديد لأني استخدم ستاد يرو كثير في العمل وفي غيره 
المهم اني شريت الجهاز وحملت نسخ ستاد برو من موقعنا ونفس النتيجة تعمل النسخة فقط لمدة 15 يوم فقط
عدت لجهازي القديم وسويت له upgrade and format وكان فيه Vista حولته Windows 7 ونصبت ستاد برو واشتغل البرنامج جيدا وعمت الفرحة ارجاء المعمورة
والله غريبة ما قدرت اجد تفسير للمشكلة وخسرت فلوس لجل اشتري جهاز جديد لهذا الغرض
تقبلو تحياتي


----------



## خالد سعد هراس (29 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## DEAA HASSEN (6 يونيو 2013)

مشكورررررر


----------

